# Advise on reusing compression fittings



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

I replace compression valves all the time, reusing the old nut and ferrule(I think you called it an olive,I am unfamiliar with that term). I get them pretty tight. Maybe a whole turn to a turn and a half past hand tight. and if it leaks a little, go a little tighter.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it considered permissible? If it leaked and caused water damage and insurance found out would they pay?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

HVAC_NW said:


> Is it considered permissible? If it leaked and caused water damage and insurance found out would they pay?


You should ask them. I don't handle insurance claims. 
Now that I think about it- they don't pay for much of anything:whistling2:


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmmm, as insurance coverage consultants go, I am an excellent repair plumber. Seriously, I do not know if insurance covers any DIY projects gone bad. Maybe people with experience can chime in. If you are really worried about the liability aspect, have a plumbing company repair it. It would be embarassing to tell your agent "the guy on the internet told me to do it like this, I can't believe it did not work!!"


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

broox said:


> Hmmmm, as insurance coverage consultants go, I am an excellent repair plumber. Seriously, I do not know if insurance covers any DIY projects gone bad. Maybe people with experience can chime in. If you are really worried about the liability aspect, have a plumbing company repair it. It would be embarassing to tell your agent "the guy on the internet told me to do it like this, I can't believe it did not work!!"


"Yeah, have a plumbing repair company fix it then they are responsible for it".


----------

